# Surprise, surprise !!



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

*News*

*Judge Blocks Wolf Management Deal in Montana and Idaho*

You can read the whole story at www.grandviewoutdoors.com


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*GO FIGURE________-Just shoot'em Dead [wolfs]:hunter2:It will never change---Sportsmen protect your wildlife---SMOKE A PACK OF WOLFS TODAY:mad:---sb*


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Imagine that. What's it gonna take before they start controlling them?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Perhaps if we could catch the wolves eating something else that is more endangered or cuter.......baby seals.....spotted owls......politicians that have put OUR interests first....oops sorry !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I just can't believe it I never saw that coming after whats happened before! Maybe they'll run out of food soon and start eating some people in the town's wearing suits!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

As stated, we're in for a long ride.

Here's one from the United States Sportsmen's Association (USSA)

_By Bill Horn, Director of Federal Affairs_

For more than five years, the USSA has been fighting to remove the recovered wolf population in Michigan, Minnesota, and Wisconsin from the federal endangered species list. The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service tried to "delist" these wolves in 2007 but was stymied by a federal judge in Washington, DC in 2008-09.

Last year we kept up the pressure by filing a new petition to delist the wolves. The Service responded that it would grant the petition and declare the wolves recovered. We expected formal action this spring.

Last week the Service announced its plans with a classic "give with one hand and take with the other" ploy. The agency did declare gray wolves (_Canis lupus)_ in the three states "recovered" and that a proposed delisting rule would be out shortly. But they also declared the "discovery" of an entirely _new_ wolf species - the Eastern gray wolf (_Canis lycaon). _However _the problem is, _no one knows the population numbers or range of this new species, if it's distinguishable from _Canis lupus_, or if delisting _lupus_ (and returning management to the states) will impact _lycaon_.

I don't believe that the Service can delist _lupus_ and allow for control and management - and have this action stand up in court - if there is any chance it could adversely impact this unknown new species. Unfortunately, it will take the Service years to complete a "status review" of _lycaon _and be able to legally determine that delisting of_ lupus_ will not harm the new "species." In the meantime, return of _Canis lupus_ management to the states will be stalled.

Consultations with wolf experts persuades us that the convenient discovery of this new "species" is scientifically bogus. Finding this new species of wolves is like declaring that different races of humans are different species. We're all _**** sapiens _and the wolves in the Great Lakes (and adjacent Canada) are _Canis lupus_.

We intend to watch the Service like a hawk, work with the three states, work with wolf experts, and work with our partners - the WI Bear Hunters Association and WI Chapters of SCI a - to make the case for a simple delisting of _Canis lupus_ in the Western Great Lakes. If the Service plays games and stalls the delisting (or renders delisting ineffective), we'll be forced to drag them into court to stop this nonsense.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Bunch of idiots. They are already doing a lot of damage on livestock here, this is really starting to piss me off. I don't hate wolves, but I think they need to be managed and would love a chance to take a crack at one:huntingrifle:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

coyotejon said:


> Bunch of idiots. They are already doing a lot of damage on livestock here, this is really starting to piss me off. I don't hate wolves, but I think they need to be managed and would love a chance to take a crack at one:huntingrifle:


wolves or politicians?? lol:biggrin2:


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I Think What we Need here is the 3 S rule! Right YD!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

220swift said:


> wolves or politicians?? lol:biggrin2:


 Both the wolves and suits


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> I Think What we Need here is the 3 S rule! Right YD!


For the politicians I would prefer a digger that a shovel to save time and there are a lot of them Richard! You can have a few from over here too like that idiot Tony who banned hunting foxes with hounds!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Throw all those *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* tree huggers in the season with the politicians to make it real interesting too !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

To coin a phrase 'I think we're going to need a bigger hole!'


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Shooting Times magazine 'The US wolves not endangered. Grey wolves have been removed from the country's Endangered Species List, after biologists estimated the animal's population had risen by more than 400 per cent in only 10 years. Controlled hunts will now be allowed in five states: Montana, Idaho, Utah, Washington and Oregon.'

This is the first time anything on the subject has been in our weekly shooting times magazine that I know of and I get it most weeks, shame they aren't up to date on it!! I will email in.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good to catch it for them Matt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well if they're going to print it get it bloody right!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The Department of the Interior's U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service announced yesterday that it is proposing to delist biologically recovered gray wolf populations in the Western Great Lakes, and - in accordance with recently enacted legislation - reinstating the Service's 2009 decision to delist biologically recovered gray wolf populations in the Northern Rocky Mountains. More "government speak" about what's next with wolves at the link below...

http://thinkingafield.org/2011/05/i...very-and-scientific-management-of-wolves.html


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Like I said previously, we're in for a long ride...

Three environmental groups joined to file a lawsuit Thursday to return federal protection to gray wolves in the Northern Rockies, arguing that politicians are deciding the fate of an endangered species.

U.S. Sen. Jon Tester, D-Mont. inserted a provision - calling for delisting the gray wolf - in the 459-page budget bill passed by Congress on April 15. There are at least 566 gray wolves in Montana.

Wolves were returned to state management Thursday by the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, in compliance with Tester's delisting law, and a wolf hunting season in Montana is now in the works for this fall.

The lawsuit was filed in U.S. District Court in Missoula by The Alliance for the Wild Rockies, Friends of the Clearwater and WildEarth Guardians. More at the link:
http://www.greatfallstribune.com/article/20110506/NEWS01/105060327

At the same time, wolf tags are on sale in Idaho:

The Idaho Department of Fish and Game started selling wolf hunting tags Thursday, on the day that management of gray wolves was returned to the state.

Tags cost $11.50 for resident hunters and $186 for nonresidents, vendor fees included, according to a press release from Fish and Game. More here: http://www.magicvalley.com/news/loc...cle_75b6423e-a3b2-5f68-8a37-2388224c9cea.html


----------



## buckfynn (May 7, 2011)

glenway said:


> The Department of the Interior's U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service announced yesterday that it is proposing to delist biologically recovered gray wolf populations in the Western Great Lakes, and - in accordance with recently enacted legislation - reinstating the Service's 2009 decision to delist biologically recovered gray wolf populations in the Northern Rocky Mountains. More "government speak" about what's next with wolves at the link below...
> 
> http://thinkingafield.org/2011/05/i...very-and-scientific-management-of-wolves.html


I was under the impression the largest Eastern gray wolf population is around the Great Lake States areas?


----------



## buckfynn (May 7, 2011)

Even though tags are now being sold in Idaho for Wolves the specifics of the hunt and restrictions won't be released to the public until around August 2011.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum buckfynn


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

NRA Continues Fight for Intervenor Status in Wolf Delisting Challenge

The National Rifle Association and Safari Club International (SCI) will move for reconsideration after being denied intervenor status last week by the Montana Federal District Court in a new challenge to the wolf delisting contained in the continuing resolution for FY 2011 by the Alliance for the Rocky Mountains. That court decision was based on the notion that the federal government would adequately represent SCI and NRA's interests in the litigation. The NRA and SCI contend they have a right and indeed a responsibility to defend the interests of their members and the hunting community in general.

"Only the NRA and SCI can fully and adequately represent the interests of our members and hunters in this litigation," said Chris W. Cox. "While populations continue to far exceed delisting goals, we will continue our fight for hunters and for the complete delisting of gray wolves from the Endangered Species Act."

Anti-hunting groups filed two new court cases on May 5th challenging the constitutionality of the recently passed law that directed the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service to delist the wolves of Montana, Idaho and portions of Oregon, Utah and Washington State. The NRA has pledged to continue to fight for the delisting and state-based management of gray wolves, whether in Congress or the courts.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Why the government would even think that the NRA or SCI would allow them to represent their members makes me wonder all the more about them. I'm not seeing the feds representing anyone but themselves and their globalist agenda.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Update on wolf management issue:

http://thinkingafield.org/2011/07/d...d-great-lakes-moves-forward-in-u-s-house.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

More progress in Montana. Power to the states!

http://thinkingafield.org/2011/07/fwp-approves-hunt-of-220-wolves.html


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Sounds like Idaho is going to allow a trapping season on them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/pr...daho-wolf-hunting-rules-do-not-include-quotas


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

An interesting court battle looms Tuesday regarding the delisting of wolves...

http://thinkingafield.org/2011/07/court-challenge-on-wolf-delisting-tuesday.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What are the chances common sense will prevail ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

If common sense was involved, the lefties wouldn't be pushing this issue to court.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Government steps in to complicate the wolf issue:

http://thinkingafield.org/2011/08/doubling-up-on-wolves.html


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry, but this is the same link as above. 
http://thinkingafield.org/2011/08/doubling-up-on-wolves.html


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

glenway said:


> An interesting court battle looms Tuesday regarding the delisting of wolves...
> 
> http://thinkingafield.org/2011/07/court-challenge-on-wolf-delisting-tuesday.html


Here are the results of the courtroom decision:
http://thinkingafield.org/2011/08/wolves-head-for-9th-circuit.html


----------

